# Help with dcc turnout PLEASE !



## paratect (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello All 

Maybe someone can help me. I am trying to program a Bachmann EZ Command turnout with a Digitraxx Zephyr. I cannot figure out how to change the default turnout direction. The Zephyr will show "t" when the switch is closed and vice versa. I tried o reprogram after manually throwing switch buy it always corrests itself to the wrong way . 

Thanks !


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

flip wires of the turnout's wiring. The center is the common wire and the outer 2 wires change the throw, so all you have to do is swap the outer wires and you will be fine.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Massey, It a Bachmann EZ Command turnout, no wires to swap! 
I don't have turnouts like those so I'm of no help!


----------

